
Savoy Ballroom - Tomte
http://treasures.danceheritage.org/savoy2
======
Finnucane
The two bandstands were set up so that there would be a sort of ‘battle of the
bands’ between the regular house band and a visiting band. A number of
prominent bandleaders worked there. When Chick Webb led the house band, he was
considered virtually unbeatable.

------
telesilla
I sadly found this article lacking visuals of such a fascinating topic. Here's
a video : [https://youtu.be/VQJGantR2DA](https://youtu.be/VQJGantR2DA)

------
dmitryminkovsky
Ken Burns’ “Jazz” has a lot about the Savoy and other similar places of that
era.

